
Software Bugs are a Regular Part of Life for Android users - ashishgandhi
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ewanspence/2011/11/24/software-bugs-are-a-regular-part-of-smartphone-life-for-windows-phone-and-android-users/
======
camtarn
Again with the title being edited to single out Android for criticism.

Full article title: "Software Bugs are a Regular Part of Smartphone Life for
Windows Phone and Android users"

In a comment, the author explains: "With two major annoucnements today (from,
err, Android and Windows Phone devces) I think it fair to highlight those two
in a piece about the consumer reaction to bugs and fixes, and how that is
improving the marketplace. EVERY OS has issues, which is the point"

That said, as the owner of an Android phone, the number of issues it has does
bug the heck out of me...

~~~
ashishgandhi
I thought Windows Phones were irrelevant* and the title wouldn't fit as is (87
chars). I took the easy way out - removed WP, sorry about that - cannot edit
now.

*Disclaimer: My only phone is a Nexus One.

